# Timberwolf questions



## Dskel (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok I started out on a timberwolf and I picked a 98 2wd 250 up yesterday for 150 bucks. I know this is not the ideal mud bike but its what I've got. I'm wanting to find out some things I can do to it motor wise to make it have more power and also how I can lift it. The plans are for this to be a hole tester! So its going to be sank! Any help is appreciated!


----------

